# KARO syrup instead of invert sugar??



## seth8530 (Jun 14, 2010)

I was looking around inside the pantry today and i happend across a large bottle of karo syrup. And then i thought struck my mind... Karo is just sugar water that has had most of the water boiled out... Sounds a lot like inverted sugar to me...

So i was thinking why not use this instead of granulated sugar or sugar you invert yourself? Seems a heck of a lot easier to me. Does anyone here have XP with this? Im thinking about using it to step feed yeast.


----------



## bigabyte (Jun 14, 2010)

I have no experience with it but thought this info from their website may help...


Q. What is corn syrup?
A. Corn syrup is a mildly sweet, concentrated solution of dextrose and other sugars derived from corn starch. It is naturally sweet. Corn syrup contains between 15% to 20% dextrose (glucose) and a mixture of various other types of sugar.

Q. What is the difference between Karo light and dark corn syrup?
A. Karo light corn syrup is a mixture of corn syrup and is flavored with salt and pure vanilla. It is clear and colorless, with a moderately sweet flavor.
Karo dark corn syrup is a mixture of corn syrup and a small amount of refiners' syrup (a cane sugar product with a molasses-like flavor). Caramel flavor, sodium benzoate (a preservative), salt, and caramel color are added. Dark corn syrup has a rich brown color and distinctive flavor.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 16, 2010)

i just used some karo as a invert substitute and it seems to be working pretty well so far. The karo im using doesnt have preservatives so that might be helping too.


----------

